# How do I know when I've probed someone



## Sean-h (Oct 21, 2011)

Pigs are often used to simulate human flesh, not joking. Get an uncooked pork roast, and bury it in the snow along with a backpack and other random items, you now know exactly what is buried where, so when probing, you can get a feel for each item.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The best advice I can say is that you'll know.

I'm am asked that by just about every on snow class I teach for Friends of Berthoud. Since everyone is new to the game, I put a beacon in my pack, bury it, and each person to doing a basic beacon search. Not one of them had a problem telling that they hit my pack with a probe. There is a just a different feel to it. Part of it is that the normal depth you are probing too, is a lot more shallow. If you hit a large rock, you can feel it, so when you hit something softer like a full pack or a victim, you just feel the difference.


----------



## onji (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks Sean & Killclimbz.

Yeah, I've heard about the ballistic similarities between human flesh and pig flesh. I think being a foreigner in Japan makes me stick out enough. Maybe I should huck a whole pig (that's kitted up) up to my local mountain, bury him and start probing..

I'll post photos 

But yeah, good advice Killclimbz, cheers.


----------

